# Crane Safety Climber School 2016



## TheCraneManInc (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Guys...we are in the planning stages for the 2016 Crane Safety Climber School. We are in the process of securing the dates and location today, so hopefully I will have a more official announcement next week. Anyone interested in the class, or in being a sponsor, please contact us at [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## TheCraneManInc (Feb 8, 2016)

This year the 2016 Crane Safety Climber School will be held April 7th to 9th at Whitemarsh Memorial Park in Ambler, PA. Course information, accommodations, gear list, and registration forms can be found at:

http://www.thecranemaninc.com/crane-safety-school.html

Follow us on Facebook for updates and announcements at:

https://www.facebook.com/TheCraneManInc/

We are now in the process of gathering our sponsors for the course. If you are interested in being a sponsor or if you need more information about the course, please contact us at:

[email protected]

We are looking forward to another great year!


----------



## TheCraneManInc (Feb 16, 2016)

We got the official approvals today for 18 CTSP credits and 18 ISA CEU's for the Crane Safety Climber School, April 7-9th, 2016. We have had a lot of interest this year, and we are so happy to see how much this course has grow over the last few years. Just a reminder that we are limited on space for students, and take registration on a first come first serve basis. So please get your registration in ASAP if you want to guarantee your spot in the course.


----------



## TheCraneManInc (Mar 1, 2016)

We wanted to give a quick shout out to all of our sponsors for this year's Crane Safety Climber School. The sponsors are what makes this course possible to do at reasonable cost to students. We wouldn't be able to do it with out them!

Thank you:

• Custom Climber Services
• The Tree Man
• Treemendous Tree Care
• John B. Ward and Co.
• Shreiner Tree Care
• Yoos Crane Service
• Bandit Industries
• Modern Equipment
• TreeStuff.com
• Stephenson Equipment
• WesSpur Tree Equipment
• TreeWorks
• Riggs Tree Service
• Omega River Farms
• Joshua Tree
• American Arborist
• Liftex
• Manitowoc
• Giroud Tree and Lawn
• Arborist Enterprises
• Nelson Wire Rope Corp.
• Treeworks Tree Expert Co.
• Yale Cordage
• Miekle Hauling
• Tree Awareness

Make sure to tell these guys thank you if you see them around!


----------



## TheCraneManInc (Mar 4, 2016)

Can't forget HTS and Alpine Tree Specialist as sponsors as well...sorry boys. Slight oversight on my list. Thanks!


----------



## TheCraneManInc (Mar 10, 2016)

The Crane Safety Climber School is now FULL! We hope everyone who wanted to attend was able to get their registration in. We are looking forward to a great class this year! See you all soon!


----------



## squad143 (Mar 12, 2016)

Looking forward to the course Peter. 
See you on April 7th.


----------



## TheCraneManInc (Apr 7, 2016)

Starting to post some pics from todays portion of the climber school. Check out The Crane Man Inc. Facebook page for updates and pics: https://www.facebook.com/TheCraneManInc/


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 9, 2016)

Warning: Do not take this course....they feed you way too much (all you can eat), and teach you stuff past dark.
And then you get invited to a BarBQ at Isaac & Kelly's home.


----------



## treebilly (Apr 9, 2016)

Hopefully next year I can go. I couldn't turn down the 65-70 hour weeks we've been doing. Sucks to need money.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 10, 2016)

By far the best arb course (learning opportunities, value for time & $$$ invested) I've ever taken. Awesome instructors. Got to meet a great group of guys who came to attend this course from as far away as Colorado and Florida.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## TheCraneManInc (Apr 11, 2016)

Glad you guys made it down! Just remember the course wouldn't have been so great without all of the students too.


----------

